

The Big Picture - cool task management web app - raquo
http://www.thebigpic.org/

======
allenp
I like the spatial aspect this tool brings to task management. For me a list
is too constraining - I like to use a grid and this looks like it gives a lot
of freedom to organize things how they make sense to you rather than how they
make sense to the creator of the tool.

